# Fehler beim Erstellen einer Heimnetzgruppe - IPv6



## WTFL (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich nehme gerade mein neues Notebook mit Win 7 in Betrieb und versuche, ein Heim-W-LAN einzurichten.
Dazu brauche ich eine Heimnetzgruppe (oder brauch ich die vielleicht doch nicht?).
Beim Versuch, diese anzulegen, teilt mein System mir mit, dass IPv6 noch installiert werden muss.
Das Protokoll ist aber bereits installiert, der Haken ist eindeutig gesetzt.
Was kann ich tun?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

WT


----------



## brunlorenz (24. Mai 2010)

Du musst keine Heimnetzgruppe erzeugen.
Du musst lediglich ein Computer zu Computer-Netzwerk erzeugen, die Heimnetzgruppe ist absolut optional.
Netzwerkerkennung, wenn du das meinst, geht auch sonst, auch Netzwerkdrucken.
lorenz


----------



## WTFL (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Lorenz,
vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Wahrscheinlich ist es der richtige Ansatz, aber ich kann ihn nicht umsetzen, so muss ich in meinem Umfeld doch mal forschen, wer mir helfen kann.
Gruß
WTFL

P.S.: Sorry, dass die Antwort so lange gedauert hat, ging leider nicht schneller.


----------

